# Pacific Expedition Generators Suggested



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All

I am the leader of an expedition to the Pacific in 2013 and have the need for two 8KW and one 10KW generator, gasoline...new.

The generators will be running 24/7 for 12 days

We are on a fixed budget and the inverter style generator on not really required.

I am seeking suggestions on reliable and cost effective units...too many brands out there I have not heard of....we do not want off shore "knock offs"


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

JayKay said:


> I am the leader of an expedition to the Pacific in 2013 and have the need for two 8KW and one 10KW generator, gasoline


Will these generators be used on a ship or land or both?

Do they need to be portable (wheels) or fixed-install?

Not aware of any portable generators that are US Coast Guard approved.

Will either be connected to a building or structure, or will all your electrical stuff be plugged in directly to the generators?

This one is very nice (10kw) and rock-solid:

Honda EB10000 Portable Industrial 10000 Watt Generator

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

Robert Coats said:


> Will these generators be used on a ship or land or both?
> 
> Do they need to be portable (wheels) or fixed-install?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply

1) The island has nothing...no power, no water, no sewage...
2) Once we arrive at the island, we will bring our equipment, by dinghy, to shore.
3) We'll plan to use a 4 wheel ATV and trailer to "drag" stuff around
4) US Coast Guard no "player" ... another country's island
5) Our budget cannot afford Honda Generators (or an ATV)..would be great ... unless Honda wants to be a sponsor. The expedition is funded only by the participants and those who may want to provide sponsorship.
6) This is a hobby related expedition ... we are also bringing the locals some requested items
7) All items plug into the 3 generators, 2 unique campsites (radio gear, kitchen applianceds, lighting)
8) An electrical load analysis has been completed....worse case analysis shows we have margin on all 3 generators if all items are "ON" and can tolerate cycling applicances


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

JayKay said:


> The expedition is funded only by the participants and those who may want to provide sponsorship.


If you would like to share a proposal, I'd be happy to pass it on to the decision makers here at Honda.

Where exactly is the team going? What are the goals of the trip? 

Sounds like quite an adventure.

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds good...how do I contact you?


----------



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

All

If anyone has suggestions for a good reliable generator please colntiknue this th*read...*


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If it were me and I had a few others with me my choice would be 2 or 3 or 4 Honda EU2000's They are light weight and very fuel efficient. They are a very reliable, you can link them together for more power. You can also use marine boat tanks for extended run time. You can find them used for good prices.


----------



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for your message. The expedition will have 2 sites which requires 8KW at one and 10KW at the other where the 10KW will be running our gear plus power for the kitchen. We'll have 1 addtional 8KW as a backup. The use of multiple 2000's is an approach but there would be at least 9 of them running at once and that could be an issue monitoring that many and it would actually cost more. We will have a 2000 there but that will for the clinic we are bringing for the locals per their request.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there a website for the expedition? Curiosity has the best of me.


----------



## JayKay (Dec 6, 2012)

The website is still under construction and will be launched when we get all the required hardware and the shipping can be secured. Shipping 6 tons of equipment is not an easy task....just trying to get some opinions for generators. Different review agencies (like Consumer Reports) will give good comments on one model of a manufacturere but then nail another model by the same manufacturer...so its a real roll of the dice finding reliable generators at these power levels.


----------

